# Doug...Where's the Jayhawk love?



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

KU has quietly ripped off 7 straight after the grueling home loss to Acie Law.

Is this indicative of KU's strength or big 12 weakness?

It's a great young team that gets stronger and stronger each game (see this post two years from today when they are going for possible dynasty status). Losses in other parts of the country could give them a close-to-home #1 seed and an easier path to the holy grail.

Anyway, your usually pretty good for some March B-ball banter... :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Big game for the hawks today against Texas.


----------

